# Chair Mat?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 7, 2012)

I am looking for a cheap way to protect my carpet. 

My apartment has that really close knit type carpet and lately when i roll around int my chair it feels more like I am rolling over cords. Where can i get a cheap mat like thing to protect my carpet?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 7, 2012)

Im sure Office Depot, Office Max, Staples, etc would have exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to use an offcut of carpet to protect my carpet when I had my old rickety chair. Seriously.

*waits for Yo dawg, I heard you like carpets...*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 7, 2012)

BrooksyX said:


> Im sure Office Depot, Office Max, Staples, etc would have exactly what you are looking for.



yeah for 50-100 bucks.

What i have in town is Wally world and Lowes


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2012)

Get a large box from Wal-Mart and put it under the chair. 

I personally hate those things to go under the chair.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

At first I thought you needed something anti-static. Some people are very conductive to static electricity. We had a guy at work who would sometimes shut down his machine simply by touching the keyboard until we got him a mat with a wrist attachment.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> At first I thought you needed something anti-static. Some people are very conductive to static electricity. We had a guy at work who would sometimes shut down his machine simply by touching the keyboard until we got him a mat with a wrist attachment.



went to lowes and picked up a couple of "low-pile" carpet protectors. seems to work fine just need to be broken in and embedded into the carpet ^_^ thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2012)

Check out Ikea if that's an option, they have 3x4' mats for $22.

Edit: Just saw your post, glad you got everything.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 8, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Get a large box from Wal-Mart and put it under the chair.
> 
> I personally hate those things to go under the chair.



WalMart all so ( well ours ) small cheap carpets to  around $15-30.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

AsRock said:


> WalMart all so ( well ours ) small cheap carpets to  around $15-30.



exactly, it goes under my chair and I roll around on it. Im not putting 15+ dollars under my chair so I can roll around on it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2012)

felixsanchez99 said:


> Just posting to post in buy and sell section



why? I was looking for suggestions


----------



## Frick (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a normal rug for that, works fine. I mean you have to spend some money. Mine was €10 on a flea market. It's fluffy and it feels good, well worth the money.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> exactly, it goes under my chair and I roll around on it. Im not putting 15+ dollars under my chair so I can roll around on it.



Well in that case ya ya ass to the local shop and ask them for a few cardboard boxes LMFAO.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 11, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well in that case ya ya ass to the local shop and ask them for a few cardboard boxes LMFAO.



already done


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> already done



Here's some thing else you could do.. I used to go scrap yard for rubber mats from cars to use them in speaker boxes as as rubber is good for reflecting bass.


----------

